
PROTIP: How to Run Programs as a Domain User from a Non-domain Computer - andrewbadera
http://codebetter.com/blogs/james.kovacs/archive/2009/10/11/tip-how-to-run-programs-as-a-domain-user-from-a-non-domain-computer.aspx?CommentPosted=true#commentmessage
======
moe
"Pro-Tip"? Seriously?

